# Fantastic Buy Prewar Schwinn Alabama CL.....200 bucks



## bobcycles (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe not an accurate restoration....but hey...
for 200 bux?  
Total no brainer for anyone near this place...

looks like a Local PU

https://bham.craigslist.org/bik/6038268718.html


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Vintage 1961 Ladies Schwinn Flying Star Blue And White Bicycle 26" Rim - $200 (ARAB) *Vintage 1961 Ladies Schwinn Flying Star Blue And White Bicycle 26" Rims USA
Circa 1961 Schwinn Flying Star girls tank bicycle. It is in vintage older restoration condition. It has 26"x 2.125 tires that appear to be in good condition and hold air. Bike is fully functioning and has not been used for past 20 years.




 

 

 

 
FOR TIME AND DIRECTIONS.  
CASH ONLY ON PICKUP.
PICK UP ONLY *** NO SHIPPING
We were on "American Pickers Show, Jan. 14, 2015


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah definitely not a '61, this is a '61 Flying Star, middleweight. Would be a nicely priced bike to restore properly. 
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 28, 2017)

Pre war for sure, but lots of great parts!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks Bob. I am picking it up today. Ive been there many times but he wouldnt sell that one. Interesting dude, highly organized horder.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2017)

Listing in FS section. This is an older Billy H restoration. Still a good deal.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 29, 2017)

JOEL said:


> Thanks Bob. I am picking it up today. Ive been there many times but he wouldnt sell that one. Interesting dude, highly organized horder.



Congrats, great buy


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2017)

JOEL said:


> Listing in FS section. This is an older Billy H restoration. Still a good deal.





Billy H was/is a righteous dude!  Have not seen him in ages....20 years ago he was a Portland Indiana Whiz-in regular
and always had good stuff!
Glad you scored that bike!   200 bux!  no brainer for sure!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 30, 2017)

Billy is still around. He was one of the first collectors I ever met. I think he is mostly out of it but he still seems to round up a load for Portland every year.


----------

